# Apache Nagios setup [SOLVED]

## brent_weaver

Hello all - I am trying to setup Nagios 3.0 on Gentoo and am getting the following error in /var/log/apache2/err_log:

cat /var/log/apache2/error_log

[Sun Feb 08 03:02:56 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.10 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.10 OpenSSL/0.9.8j configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sun Feb 08 03:03:10 2009] [error] [client 10.77.10.101] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /usr/share/nagios/htdocs/

[Sun Feb 08 03:03:15 2009] [error] [client 10.77.10.101] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /usr/share/nagios/htdocs/

[Sun Feb 08 03:03:25 2009] [error] [client 10.77.10.101] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /usr/share/nagios/htdocs/

[Sun Feb 08 03:31:28 2009] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Sun Feb 08 03:31:31 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.10 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.10 OpenSSL/0.9.8j configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sun Feb 08 03:31:39 2009] [error] [client 10.77.10.101] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /usr/share/nagios/htdocs/

What am I missing. I have -D NAGIOS as an apache option in /etc/conf.d/apache2.conf. I also followed the Gentoo WiKi article. What am I missing becase I just set this up on another system w/o any issues!

----------

## magic919

It's in the unstable branch with good reason...

Ok.  Suexec won't work unless its below /var/www/ etc, so move it all.

Then the plugins aren't where it says in the config file.

That's probably about it from memory.

----------

## brent_weaver

Hey thanks for the info - I got it to work w/o much tinkering on another machine just last week?????? I did not have to move the doc root.

----------

## magic919

That's good.  This is an Apache thing, rather than Nagios.  Will depend on version and config.  If it was also 2.2 Apache, then I can't explain.

----------

## brent_weaver

So I figured this out... And of course the answer was right in the FIRST place I should have looked  :Smile:  -- Nagios is a diff version. The new version was 3.1 and the old was 3.0.x. Once I figured this out all behaved as expected and it is working great!

Thanks to all who responded!

----------

